# Micro Machines Trains



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Got this today to add to the Micro Machines setup. Looking at another auction with a ton of track and a steam loco train (all ours are diesel right now).


Micro Machines made micro trains! where did you get all of your stuff from. I think I shall invest in some.:laugh:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ebay, but you leave my Micro Machines ALONE! I'm having a hard enough time picking up auctions, I'd hate to compete with someone on here 

Nah really, you have to dig around to find the good stuff. Some people want alot for bits and peices, but once in a while I find a good one. MM didnt really have a huge variety of locos or cars, and you cant run (pull) more than a few cars or they fall off the track. But they are a hoot to have!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

do you know what scale it is???


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Alot of folks just say N scale, but the trains were actually a bit smaller than that. I'd say instead of 1:160, its closer to 1:200. I'm at work today and tomorrow, but when I get home I can take measurements and let you know the exact scale for the MM trains.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Local Boy is RICH!!!*

Clem Hedeen took his dad's money and turned it into a Developmental Toy business which......thats right..hit a homerun with Micro Machines,and the rest is history. He owns two resorts in Door County,Wisconsin and has his hands in several business functions! Yeah the guy is a Bajillionaire who has an ego to match...he actually eats at our restaurant and drives the most garrish yellow and green(Packer colors) Humvee! Lucky guy! Just go to Wikipedia and Micro Machines...he's there!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Got Gallob*

Interesting stuff.

Galoob is larger than Z scale









The rest of the collection










Pictured is the blue/white engine in another post and an observation end car in the same colors.










Found another box


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm irked that he stopped making the Micro Machines line of motorbikes, they were almost perfect HO scale and easily modified...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

boy micro machines made just about everything didn't they?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Planes, trains and automobiles!


----------



## Toyman321 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd have to dig around but I've got a TON of micro machines, how were the trains powered? Not though track correct?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Finger power!

I never actually owned one, but there was a set or two that had a slot in the track. Underneath was a motorized thingy that would hook to the folding arms under the locos. That would pull them around the track or "power" them in a manner of speaking. Otherwise you had to just push them around and even then you had to be careful as they derail easily. But still a blast to have!


----------

